# Bringing out the Dead



## joeboo (Dec 24, 2012)

Just watched "Bringing out the Dead" with Nicolas cage

Great Christmas movie!!


Anyway, I thought it was pretty accurate(except for hollywood style chest compressions~akin to a deep tissue massage~ and electrodes sitting atop the hair on a mans chest)

Anyone seen it?

Are there any other cool ambulance movies out there?

Merry Christmas!!:birthday::birthday: to Jesus


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 24, 2012)

joeboo said:


> Just watched "Bringing out the Dead" with Nicolas cage
> 
> Great Christmas movie!!
> 
> ...




It's a great movie, I haven't seen it in a few years might be time to dig it out again.

You might look up mother jugs and speed. Kind of a movie about the very early days of ambulance serviices.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 24, 2012)

I didn't like it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I didn't like it.



Bringing out the dead? It was a little dark but I really like the Nicolas Cage character. I think that's pretty much the mental image I have of him when I hear the name now. 

Mother jugs and speed I wasn't super crazy about but it had some pretty funny scenes. Plus it was wild to see doctor Huxstuble at 20 years old


----------



## Tigger (Dec 24, 2012)

I really like that movie. I think it's a quality movie, not a quality EMS movie.


----------



## titmouse (Dec 24, 2012)

I own it!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 24, 2012)

I really liked it. Not totally on. But still a good movie.

My other favorite EMS movie... Mother, Juggs, and Speed. Lol!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 24, 2012)

The book _Bringing out the Dead _from Joe Connolly is much better than the movie. Connolly was a NY paramedic for 10 years, and you’ll notice the book is a lot darker and covers a lot more of the story than the movie. 

Read the book and you'll see why Frank (the Nick Cage character) is so tortured.


----------



## med51fl (Dec 24, 2012)

The movie wasn't bad, but I agree that the book was much better. 

Mother, Jugs, & Speed I enjoy.  You can't beat Raquel Welch :blush:


----------



## Aprz (Dec 24, 2012)

I want to read the book, but I wanna read FireTender's (that's his name, right?) book first, Moments in the Death of a Flesh Mechanic.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Aprz said:


> I want to read the book, but I wanna read FireTender's (that's his name, right?) book first, Moments in the Death of a Flesh Mechanic.



I'm ashamed to admit I'm only about 60 pages into firetenders book but so far I'm really digging it. Definetly An entertaining read.


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 25, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> You might look up mother jugs and speed. Kind of a movie about the very early days of ambulance serviices.



The most accurate documentary of EMS and ambulance service ever published. 

It is just as true today.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm still waiting for the opportunity to pull that song and dance with the narcan  :lol:


----------



## Shepard (Dec 28, 2012)

Good movie! Good actors...  not necessarily accurate... but seeing as its one of few EMS movies out there I thought it was pretty good!


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 28, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I'm still waiting for the opportunity to pull that song and dance with the narcan  :lol:



same here


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 28, 2012)

From the Netflix description...

"An *ambulance driver* on the verge of a nervous breakdown...."

:angry:

Boycott! BOYCOTT!!


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 28, 2012)

dbo789 said:


> From the Netflix description...
> 
> "An *ambulance driver* on the verge of a nervous breakdown...."
> 
> ...


I am surprised they have it. Cdn netflix sucks. And get used to being called an ambulance driver... since you are one or will be one....lol


----------



## CANDawg (Dec 29, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> I am surprised they have it. Cdn netflix sucks. And get used to being called an ambulance driver... since you are one or will be one....lol



They actually don't have it - because they suck. That's why I use a proxy server and tap into the US Netflix. Subscription allows access to both and I can watch all the stuff the Canadian one doesn't have. (Plus none of the CBC programming - an added bonus!)


----------

